# doncaster show september



## bbeefy (Apr 10, 2009)

hey i was given a free membership card to the ihs on entry to the june show i was wondering does this mean i can get in at same time as the members


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

bbeefy said:


> hey i was given a free membership card to the ihs on entry to the june show i was wondering does this mean i can get in at same time as the members


 Hi, no full members will still get in early but the assosiate card you were given will get you in straight after the full members and at a cheaper price than non members, your assosiate card will also get you into the I.H.S. west midlands branch meeting on the 14th November.
Event Organiser.


----------



## jjbennett (Jun 14, 2010)

Is the event open to the public, i can't seem to find much info on it, i must be having a thick day


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

jjbennett said:


> Is the event open to the public, i can't seem to find much info on it, i must be having a thick day


Doncaster is open to the public, memebers can get in earlier than the public though, and its usually £2.50 for memebers and £5 for members of the public.

The west midlands one was members only last year and this year I think you need to be a member too or have an associate card (which we got when entering doncaster in June and id assume they will be doing the associate cards again in september).

Im sure Richard will reply and confirm/correct what ive said though


----------



## duke the beast (Feb 16, 2010)

*doncaster show*

is it the 6th of september its on or 26th i cant remember:2thumb:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

duke the beast said:


> is it the 6th of september its on or 26th i cant remember:2thumb:


6th is Monday, 5th is CREAKS show in Kidderminster Glades and then 26th is Doncaster Dome IHS Show.


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> Doncaster is open to the public, memebers can get in earlier than the public though, and its usually £2.50 for memebers and £5 for members of the public.
> 
> The west midlands one was members only last year and this year I think you need to be a member too or have an associate card (which we got when entering doncaster in June and id assume they will be doing the associate cards again in september).
> 
> Im sure Richard will reply and confirm/correct what ive said though


Just to clarify that the above statment is correct, we will be handing out assosiate cards again, and those who produce them at our september meeting will get in at the £5 fee but general pulic will be charged more, so all I can say is hang on to your assosiate cards as we will be having different promotions at future events and you will need this card to be eligable.
Richard.


----------



## duke the beast (Feb 16, 2010)

*doncaster ihs show*

thanks what time does it open to the public


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

duke the beast said:


> thanks what time does it open to the public


 Full IHS members will get in from 10.15 followed by assosiate members and then general public at 10.45.

Richard. IHS event organiser


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Richard B said:


> Full IHS members will get in from 10.15 followed by assosiate members and then general public at 10.45.
> 
> Richard. IHS event organiser


hey Richard. I've very recently signed up to the I.H.S, as in under 48 hrs. It mentioned the things you get(quarterly article, backdated that year as well, other stuff), it didn't seem to mention a card though. Do you get some sort of card to show your membership do you have to contact the folks who run the I.H.S membership department to ask for this?


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> hey Richard. I've very recently signed up to the I.H.S, as in under 48 hrs. It mentioned the things you get(quarterly article, backdated that year as well, other stuff), it didn't seem to mention a card though. Do you get some sort of card to show your membership do you have to contact the folks who run the I.H.S membership department to ask for this?


 Are your initials J.B. ?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Richard B said:


> Are your initials J.B. ?


actually yes, how do ya'll know that?...I'm now clutching my mini shotgun butane lighter(it has a flashlight, it rocks)....they're watching me through the screen!?:lol2:
I was thinking it was odd there was no big application form, but I was directed to the site and it just seemed to state membership perks and said JOIN NOW, and that was a link to the paypal page with the options.


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> actually yes, how do ya'll know that?...I'm now clutching my mini shotgun butane lighter(it has a flashlight, it rocks)....they're watching me through the screen!?:lol2:
> I was thinking it was odd there was no big application form, but I was directed to the site and it just seemed to state membership perks and said JOIN NOW, and that was a link to the paypal page with the options.


 My wife is the IHS membership secretary thats how i know! your membership card, newsletters, herptiles etc will be with you in the next few days, looks like you will be getting into the donny show for free!
Richard.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Richard B said:


> My wife is the IHS membership secretary thats how i know! your membership card, newsletters, herptiles etc will be with you in the next few days, looks like you will be getting into the donny show for free!
> Richard.


aye I joined anyway, not entirely sure if I'll be at Donny, would certainly like to and all doing well I'll have the last week of September off anyway. Can't drive so I'd have to look into trains(Notts is hardly far from Donny) or see some lovely folks aren't driving past my way.

From experience do you know if Doncaster often has more variety then the usual morphs of leos, beardies, retics etc? What I'm really looking for is some Stenodactylus sp, last year they were all over, last few months I can't find any!


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> aye I joined anyway, not entirely sure if I'll be at Donny, would certainly like to and all doing well I'll have the last week of September off anyway. Can't drive so I'd have to look into trains(Notts is hardly far from Donny) or see some lovely folks aren't driving past my way.
> 
> From experience do you know if Doncaster often has more variety then the usual morphs of leos, beardies, retics etc? What I'm really looking for is some Stenodactylus sp, last year they were all over, last few months I can't find any!


 Yes we usually find the september meeting has a much better choice of animals available, more have hatched out and been established etc, now that you are amember you can attend one of the IHS branch's there is a IHS branch meeting on the 14th Sept at the Red Lion pub, Beeston not a million miles from you I think, just had a word with the guy that runs that branch and if you turn up around 8.00pm when the meeting starts you may well get yourself a lift with a local member to Donny as most of them are comming to the show, thats it down to you now

Richard IHS event organiser


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Richard B said:


> Yes we usually find the september meeting has a much better choice of animals available, more have hatched out and been established etc, now that you are amember you can attend one of the IHS branch's there is a IHS branch meeting on the 14th Sept at the Red Lion pub, Beeston not a million miles from you I think, just had a word with the guy that runs that branch and if you turn up around 8.00pm when the meeting starts you may well get yourself a lift with a local member to Donny as most of them are comming to the show, thats it down to you now
> 
> Richard IHS event organiser


was the meeting ever held at the White Lion? Two pubs right next door to each other, the White Lion and the Star. As a kid we used to go a herp meeting there...

Oh actually just checked local branches on the IHS site. I think you did mean the White Lion? It has it listed as the second Tuesday of each month 19:30, unless it's out-dated. Never actually knew we had a Red Lion pub too, though technically that's in Sandiacre, right next to Beeston mind.


----------



## dannyv (Apr 15, 2010)

*doncaster*

hi wot date is it on thanks 
danny


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

dannyv said:


> hi wot date is it on thanks
> danny


Show is 26th Sept. 

@Richard I am going to be signing up as a full member and myself and My Dad will be coming to the show, my dad isnt a member so does this mean he wont be able to come in with me early ? or will we have to wait ?


----------



## dannyv (Apr 15, 2010)

*26th*

ok thanks cant make this 1 got work lol


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> Show is 26th Sept.
> 
> @Richard I am going to be signing up as a full member and myself and My Dad will be coming to the show, my dad isnt a member so does this mean he wont be able to come in with me early ? or will we have to wait ?


 Why not get a family membership, it's only a few quid more.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Hadnt even thought of that !!.... Because its a one off him coming It hadnt even entered my head !! Thank you


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I wonder if I can't find anyone from Notts who's going, it's not a long distance yet train journeys are all 2hrs 16 mins! Some ridiculous route with train changes and waits at platforms.


----------



## sidneysix (Jun 15, 2010)

im going to go by train and its 2hrs! what is the closing time of this show does anybody know?


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

i was given an associate card earlier today. so do I need to have one each for all members of my family (its me, my missus and 1yo) ? or can all of us go on one ? (dont think so, but doesnt hurt to ask )


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

sidneysix said:


> im going to go by train and its 2hrs! what is the closing time of this show does anybody know?


 
Depends on the crowds. Sometimes everyone starts to go mid afternoon so some stands start to pack up. Last time it got busy again and so it was at least 4ish when stands started to shut down


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Im not going now    car is due MOT the day before and my dad who was coming with me isnt coming now so looks like I will have to wait till next year.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm going if what I am collecting is ready


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm confused a little about the Doncaster show

Is this the same setup like the Kiddy show?
Pay to get in, walk around looking at people selling reptiles (a bit like a reptile carboot lol) and buy what you want?


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats pretty much it yes


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh ok and it's £5 on the door?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Only difference is that IHS members get in 30 minutes earlier than the public.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Think it is £7 on the door this time


----------



## bbeefy (Apr 10, 2009)

can some verify how much it is to get in i have my free membership from june show but my bro and mum are cumming with me will they be able to get in with just the one card


----------

